# Collision Inquiries



## Robert Bush (May 18, 2006)

No matter where they happen, land air or sea, I have noted these inquiries include a lot of lying. The experts at this are the "Liars for hire" alias "Expert witnesses" There must be some honest ones but many I have heard in our profession have no shame. The highest paid I believe are in the medical profession, especially when they go on TV.


----------

